# SW99C slide fit



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been looking for a good CCW gun and I found a slightly used SW99c .40 at my local gun shop. It looks like it wasn't used much but there seems to be a lot of play in the slide from side to side.
I compared it to a Walther P99c 9mm that was new and that one was tight. Any idea if this is normal for the SW?


----------

